# Pygmy Doe Boer Buck Cross Whoops!



## boeredinoh (Sep 3, 2009)

on sunday, my doe who i thought was due with fullblood pygmy babies on Friday, had triplets. the only problem is they are red (red boer buck, agouti pygmy doe and buck) have long ears and super long legs. Momma Pygmy only decided she wanted one of them, so i have the other two little mutants living in my kitchen --ok they are actually kinda cute-- Soooooo now that everyone is still alive (a miracle) what do i do with the babies? i'm guessing i'll have to find a home that wants a pet. any other ideas?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

awe they must be so cute. Congrats that all went well with the birth and no one died! wow mom must be a trooper

yah they can be sold as pets or meat.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Thank God they are OK.....congrats on the new babies... :greengrin: :hug:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Oh thank the Lord she had three.

That is pretty much what happened to a friend this last weekend. The one she had was huge and we lost them all.

Praise the lord for multiples


----------



## Rogersfarm (Jan 24, 2010)

Pics or it didnt happen.


Just joking, but I would like to see pictures!


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

I would like pictures too! They must be cute! Glad all went well for mom.

Do you eat goat or just have them for pets? I would imagine they would be good meat goats.


----------



## boeredinoh (Sep 3, 2009)

i started rasing goats as a 4-H project 5 years ago and now i have a small herd of Boer goats and four pygmy goats (4-H projects that stayed). I sell mostly to 4-H kids, but there are a few auctions i co-sign with. So i don't really grow for meat or pet in particular. Just goats that will show or breed well i guess haha. YES! thank goodness they were triplets! all different sizes.

Someone tell me how to upload pictures on this and i'll get um up here soon as i can


----------



## Rogersfarm (Jan 24, 2010)

Easiest way to do it is upload them to an account at photobucket.com

Once you load them there, then you can use the IMG codes to copy and paste them here.


----------



## kritterkeeper (Nov 27, 2007)

I know a guy who breed that way on purpose this year, I was shocked... I am glad you had a great turn out...

Donna


----------



## Charrae (Apr 16, 2010)

wow, glad the does fine. Im sure they'd be great for meat... perhaps keep them for a few months then send them to the auctions?


----------



## boeredinoh (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: Pygmy Doe Boer Buck Cross PICS*****

Whew! finally got some pictures up...here are the little Boergy babies....


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

What cutie babies


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They are way too cute!  

I bet you will have no problem selling them.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awww they are definitely adorable! I bet they will find homes just fine!


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

Oh, you will do fine with them. Put them on craigslist and have a go at it. I bet you will sell them fine. Congrats on such cuties.


----------



## kritterkeeper (Nov 27, 2007)

They are SO CUTE..... I love their color...

Donna B


----------



## boeredinoh (Sep 3, 2009)

thanks guys! The cuteness factor definately helped sell them. 

OK that was...uhhh fun....but lets not do it again hehe


----------



## M&LFarm (May 25, 2010)

Absolutely nothing should be allowed to be that cute! I want one lol...not sure what I would do with one but if only they stayed so little and cute... Lol I am so glad all went well with the birth!


----------

